# low nicotine suggestions



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

any good suggestions/recommendations?

i am especially interested for straight virginias and english or orientals


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Straight Virginias:

GLP Union Square
Astley's #109 Medium Flake
SG Best Brown Flake

English/Orientals:

C&D Good Morning
GLP Samarra


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

not quite a straight Virgina,
But PS Lux twist flake is pretty low on the nicotine, less your smoking like a freight train, pretty yummy to 
troy


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Most Boswell blends seem to have low nicotine.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Two additional milder blends in each category that I would add to my original list are:

Robert McConnell's Special London Mixture (Virginia)

Robert McConnell's Original Oriental

One of the best VaPers around imo is McConnell's Scottish Cake, which is mild to medium for nicotine.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not easy for me to gauge nicotine levels in pipe tobacco unless it's very high. I suppose that's a byproduct of smoking a lot. Anyway, the McClellands Grand Oriental series is purported to be very low in nicotine (oriental tobacco being low). I recommend either the Drama or the Smyrna. Mostly virginia with a touch of these oriental varietals. Excellent stuff. The Drama is in my regular rotation. Subtly sweet and complex, and very mild.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> It's not easy for me to gauge nicotine levels in pipe tobacco unless it's very high.


Same issue here. Two I would avoid are SG 1792 and SG Full Virginia flake. If I puff too hard on these two they will occassionally provide a nice head spin. 

I actually had the same issue with MB Chocolate and Honey.


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

afilter said:


> Same issue here. Two I would avoid are SG 1792 and SG Full Virginia flake. If I puff too hard on these two they will occassionally provide a nice head spin.
> 
> I actually had the same issue with MB Chocolate and Honey.


Yeah, I really like FVF...but I mostly smoke in the evening and after a big bowl its hard to get sleep before 2am!


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for all suggestions!

i have union square, sg best brown, and scottish cake in the cellar...so i'll try a few of those first...maybe start with scottish cake!

the ps lux flake and some of the orientals sound delicious from the reviews, i'll be sure to put them on the order list.

i should give boswells a go to at some point.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

keenween said:


> i should give boswells a go to at some point.


Start with the Christmas Cookie :thumb:


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

Ben.Reilly said:


> Start with the Christmas Cookie :thumb:


will do! might try northwoods too.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

keenween said:


> will do! might try northwoods too.


If you are looking for mild, you may want to try Mild English instead of Northwoods


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Definitely G.L. Pease Westminster. Full English flavor with imperceptibly low nicotine. I would actually smoke loads more of this if it had some potency. Great flavor, though.

Stokkebye Cube Cut is a quality choice for a va/bur.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

afilter said:


> Same issue here. Two I would avoid are SG 1792 and SG Full Virginia flake. If I puff too hard on these two they will occassionally provide a nice head spin.
> 
> I actually had the same issue with MB Chocolate and Honey.


Give some of the burley blends a "spin" (pun intended) such as C&D's Big & Burley or one of the Burley Flakes or especially G&H's Kendal Kentucky. Yowza! After mealtime smoke unless your tolerance is that of the Marlboro cowboy!


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> Definitely G.L. Pease Westminster. Full English flavor with imperceptibly low nicotine. I would actually smoke loads more of this if it had some potency. Great flavor, though.
> 
> Stokkebye Cube Cut is a quality choice for a va/bur.


I have some open Westminster...I didn't like it initially, it's probably time for a revisit.

I'll give cube cut a try sometime soon!


----------

